Ask HN: What open source software you recommend for eCommerce site and why? - srik1234
======
nik736
Depends completely on the project? The term E-Commerce is vague at best. Are
you only selling 1 product? 100s, 1000s 100000s? What exactly should the
functionality be? So many factors.

